# citation guitars



## xuthal

theres a guitar for sale in my area(sort of)and the brand is citation,Does anyone know of this brand of guitar?The guitar is said to be 30+ years old.I would demo it myself but its just too far to go.I'm planning on getting it for my Dad since he doesnt have a good guitar.


----------



## greco

Is this an electric or an acoustic guitar?

Others might have heard of this brand...I haven't, so consider this a bump to try and help you.

Not wishing to spoil your plan, as I very much admire you wanting to get it for your Dad, but would it be possible for you to arrange for him to try it first?

Does he know about/has he admired this specific guitar?

Buying a guitar for someone else is not always an easy task.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## xuthal

Other than telling me it was an asian import and it sounds good i have no other info about it.It is a nice acoustic and from what ive seen of the headstock looks like a martin dread knockoff.


----------



## greco

Could you go to a music store with your Dad (without letting him know your intentions/plan) and see what guitar(s) he is drawn to (that you might be able to afford)?

The Citation might be a great guitar...but isn't important that your Dad really likes it? (not only because you bought it as a gift for him).

Maybe I'm being too practical here...forgive me if my questions/suggestions upset you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## xuthal

No problem with the questions,to be honest hes not a fussy man.He plays my old Vantage laminate beater guitar(sounds like cardboard with strings)and hes fine with it.There is literally no music store in this town to compare guitars with and the pawn shops that do carry guitars i wouldnt let my little brother even think about buying lol.I want to give him a nice guitar for inspiring me to pick one up on the first place.


----------



## Grenvilleter

I've seen a couple Citation's pass through the shop for setup, string changes etc. I would rate the Citation as equal to or a little less than equal to your Vantage.
PLEASE however, take my word with a grain of salt. The Citation's I've seen were all laminate guitars but that is not to say they all are. Of course any Vantages I've seen & played were also all laminate.
IMO, I would at least try to find a solid topped axe to give him.


----------



## ridge615

*Citation Acoustic Guitar*

I am also trying to track down the mfg of my Citation. Can't find anything on it. Body made of tiger maple, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, spruce top. 
Looks to be well made with top materials. Looks to be 20 yrs old or more. 

Inside label has large red maple leaf on it. Has Model C560 Citation on it. Inlay states "Citation II".

Does anyone know the maker or location of this guitar?

Thanks


----------



## Mooh

My reference says they were made in Japan and imported by US distributor the Grossman Co. of Cleveland Ohio. That is, if we're talking about the same Citation.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dntconcord

I have a Citation. i would say it is about 36 years old. It still feels and play good. I could have bought others in this time but was happy with it's sound. It is from Japan so the sticker says. serial # and Model # are written with an ink pen. I have been told it looks like a Martin copy


----------



## Ship of fools

You know during that time there wee only a limited number of guitar makers in Japan during those years and for some reason it sticks in my head that they came from the same factory as the Aria's did during that time, it would be real nice if one of you could post pics and let us see what it did look like and compare them to the cataloges.ship


----------



## dzuccaro

*Citation Guitar*

The keyboard player in my band has a Citation electric guitar that he brought to practice for our bass player to play. It has two single wire pickups with volume and tone controls for each pickup. One of the pickups is shot. Does anyone know where to get parts for these guitars? Not much on the web when you Google Citation guitars.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## rollingdam

Here is one for sale in Ottawa

Citation 6-String Acoustic Guitar with case and extras 125 or best offer Central Ottawa (inside greenbelt), Ottawa


----------

